# Can you feed snakes Livefood?



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I though you couldnt but the 1911 act says you can. can anyone clarify this?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes you can, its just not needed if they will eat frozen. Live rodents can attack snakes and even kill them though


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Here you go.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/69279-live-feeding-laws.html


----------



## cat500 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Live feeding*

I had a fussy corn snake that would often ignore dead food. I fed live mice on a few occasions and she had them in her coils within seconds. Amazing to watch.

However, the male corn would go nowhere near the live food.

As the earlier post says, do you want to risk a £100+ snake with a £1 mouse without good reason ?

And what will you with the mouse if your snake won't eat it. You'll need to catch/remove from the viv, and then kill it yourself (humanly). Can you do this ?


----------

